# Song of the Day



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is one of my all time favorite songs by King George. I hope you enjoy.....and if this song does not stir emotion in your heart.....then your not a son of this land. Listen to the whole thing....if you don't have time....don't listen at all. I share this with my little woman when its just the two of us.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

My wife has tickets to see him at the Houston Rodeo this year. His performance sold out the available tickets in less than 2 minutes. One of her friends is his neighbor in San Antonio and their kids went to school together. In addition to being a great performer, he's also just a really nice guy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> My wife has tickets to see him at the Houston Rodeo this year.


You didn't say who sheez takin'?
















Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha, she's leavin mike out to dry







, I know, I've heard and used it before...."somebody has to work"


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Ha, she's leavin mike out to dry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not work!!! Mike will happily sit at home, grill a steak, kill a decent bottle of Carmenere or Cabernet Sauvignon, and go to bed.......She's taking a friend and her daughter who are coming down from Upstate NY. I quit going when they moved it out of the dome and changed the format. Now it's just a concert with a little bit of rodeo to open with. Worse, it's in a stadium with horrible acoustics, and you pretty much just watch everything on a screen. We have good county rodeos all around me that are a lot more fun, much easier parking, and I don't have to drive down to South Houston to get to them. Even better is I don't have to deal with the crowds. I know what George looks like, I don't need to see him to enjoy his music, and I get it for free on the radio.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea, those women folk just flock to George....heard some of 'em say before that he was the purtiest man alive....
Know of a young girl that went to a Strait concert about 15 years ago and said that in addition to the women...that there were a bunch of gays all swoonin' over ol' George.....that would make me want to go back to the house.....and puke. Don't guess George gives a rats fanny as it is just money in his pocket.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

George and Reba both pretty much always sing to sell out crowds here. Nice thing about both of them is you never hear any scandals about either one. We've got our share of gays, but I'm not sure they would be doing much swooning at the rodeo. There would be too many very conservative folks, under the influence of alcohol, who might start a new riding sport with them. Unfortunately, though they are trying to appeal to wider audiences and you have rapper night concerts, Tejano concerts, and other entertainers I've never heard of so there might be a night for them too.....but George wouldn't be there.


----------

